# Congressional Budget Office



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

CBO: Why VA claims exploded and ways to slow the trend

America’s population of living veterans fell by almost five million, or 17 percent, from 2000 to 2013. So why did the number of veterans drawing disability compensation climb by 55 percent over that period? And why has yearly VA disability payments tripled since 2000 to reach $60 billion in 2014?
The Congressional Budget Office explains why in a new report, and the primary reason is not found among veterans who served in Iraq and Afghanistan. That source of claims is...

Follow The Story Here
{DAV Philippines}


----------

